# Hello from Troll Wizard



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hello everyone at HauntForum. I recently joined about a couple of days ago and had some time to sit down and introduce myself to the Forum. My name is Randy and I go by the name of "Troll Wizard". I recently came across HauntForum while I was bouncing around the web. I usually find myself going to Haunted Wisconsin, and have been sharing things on their site, for a few years. I decided that it might be time to go exploring and seek other sites to see what else is out there. 

I live in Salem, Oregon and have always liked the holiday season starting with Halloween and going of from there. My mom, who was a Sunday School teacher got me started on scary movies at a very young age (believe it or not) and we used to watch them late on Saturday nights well into the next morning. Most people couldn't understand how a Sunday School teacher could enjoy monster movies, but she did! Today I wouldn't have it any other way, my kids grew up watching and enjoying the same old classics that I did growing up. I hope that when and if they children that they will pass it on to them!

I try to design and build my own props for Halloween, I think it means more to the people who come by and see my display to see that I take the time to make something instead of just buying it. I know it means a lot to me when I do. But when I can't, then I resort to purchasing it if I can't build it. I'm sure most of you who have home haunts try to build most of what you have for your displays as well.

Well that's about it for now! I am wishing that everyone has a Great 2012 Halloween season, cause it's coming fast!

Happy Haunts!!!!

Randy aka . . . Troll Wizard


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Randy


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Randy!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Troll


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Troll Wizard! We'd love to see some pictures of your props and of your Halloween celebrations. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum Randy! It sounds like you had a great Mom. Come in, look around, we have some great ideas here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Randy, sounds like you'll fit right in here.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hello there Randy! glad you are here. Welcome to the group.


----------

